# Ebonizing pine



## Joshh (Sep 16, 2016)

How would I go around to make pine plywood completely black. Would India Ink be the safest solution ?


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

Paint, Black Stain, turn the lights off


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

I've used India ink on poplar with great success.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Pine is not a good candidate for ebonizing. Black paint is the only way to get a uniform black color, and even then the knots are likely to bleed pitch through the paint.


----------



## Dick_Cheney (Sep 29, 2016)

> Pine is not a good candidate for ebonizing. Black paint is the only way to get a uniform black color, and even then the knots are likely to bleed pitch through the paint.
> 
> - bondogaposis


Just tried black gel stain from General Finishes. Got it absolutely black in one coat, with some grain lightly shining through. It already looks nice, with a second coat I assume it will be all pitch black.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Not sure if this work?


----------

